# Green Terror eggs



## seachells (Apr 7, 2020)

I have hybrid green terror eggs in my 125 gallon tank. This is the second batch, first batch we let fend for themselves and several survived. This time I am wanting the fry to be in a different tank. I have searched everywhere and can't find whether or not I can simply move the eggs. The problem is they are laid on a huge piece of driftwood, and I can't fit this in the other tank. I've seen people more the items the eggs are laid on, but as said above, I can't do this. Will it hurt/kill the eggs if I try to scrape them up? I have also seen that you can siphon the fry once they've hatched but this sounds like more trouble than it's worth. Any information is appreciated!


----------

